# Hi.



## Orchidia (Aug 13, 2013)

I've been on writing forums before and I never seem to stick with them, so I'm not going to begin with the false pretense that I'm going to be here for very long. I'm here to practice critiquing because it's a skill I have to use a lot in college but after I've done a few critiques, I'll probably post something. I'm an English major but I don't pretend to be very good at writing. Of course I'd like to be, but I've got to fit in a lot more practice before then. Anyway, the goal is to do something semi-productive in the two-ish weeks before class starts again.

Basic facts:
-I'm female.
-I'm nineteen.
-I was born and raised in Alaska.
-I play the viola.
-I work as a high school tutor and perform gigs with a quartet.
-I love pretty much everything produced by Studio Ghibli and/or Hayao Miyazaki
-And I love kayaking, biking, soccer and ultimate frisbee.

Writing facts:
-I'm not very good at poetry but mostly, I think, because I've never really wanted to be a poet.
-I enjoy analyzing pieces more than writing which kind of makes me a hypocrite. 
-I keep a writing journal mostly composed of stream-of-consciousness type stuff and random dialogue. 
-I've written both fiction and non-fiction short stories, but mostly just for school.
-During college I don't read for fun (too busy!) but outside of that, I love to read youth fiction. 
-Tamora Pierce is probably my favorite author.

So yeah... :disturbed:


----------



## Lewdog (Aug 13, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forum!  There is always a need for people that want to read and critique pieces.  You don't sound like the typical Alaskan, have you ever killed a polar bear with your bare hands?  I'm kidding of course!  Enjoy your stay here!


----------



## Orchidia (Aug 13, 2013)

Unfortunately, no. But I have slept in an igloo. =]


----------



## LolitaFromSpace (Aug 13, 2013)

hey you write what i like to write in my journals/notes too! and same thing i prefer to critique/read things. nice to meat you


----------



## QuantumCat (Aug 13, 2013)

Orchidia said:


> -I love pretty much everything produced by Studio Ghibli and/or Hayao Miyazaki




Alright. _It's happening. _We're talking anime now. Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## Orchidia (Aug 13, 2013)

I've seen way too many anime to make a list but I've seen most of the mainstream ones (Naruto, Bleach, Blood +, Death Note, Soul Eater, Fruits Basket, Sword Art Online, Cowboy Bebop, FLCL, Full Metal Alchemist, Eureka Seven, Wolf's Rain...I guess I did make an abridged list) and a fair amount of not-so-mainstream ones. But right now I'm watching: 
-Naruto (an always ongoing project)
-Legend of Korra (waited for the whole first season to be out before I started)
-Attack on Titan (addicted)
-The World Only God Knows (meh. It's alright.)
-and Iwatobi Swim Club (which is also alright)

I have no life.


----------



## Lewdog (Aug 13, 2013)

I just don't get the anime craze.  What is it about anime that draws your attention?  I mean as a kid I watched cartoons, and I still watch the cartoons on FOX and some on adult swim, but the Japanese stuff just doesn't get my attention.  So what exactly is so great about it?  I mean some people take it so seriously that they try to look like their favorite characters, like with the make up and 'doll' eyes.


----------



## Blade (Aug 13, 2013)

Orchidia said:


> I've been on writing forums before and I never seem to stick with them, so I'm not going to begin with the false pretense that I'm going to be here for very long. I'm here to practice critiquing because it's a skill I have to use a lot in college but after I've done a few critiques, I'll probably post something. I'm an English major but I don't pretend to be very good at writing. Of course I'd like to be, but I've got to fit in a lot more practice before then. Anyway, the goal is to do something semi-productive in the two-ish weeks before class starts again.



:hi: Welcome to the forums. I am sure if you through the prose and poetry sections you will be able to find enough to keep you occupied for awhile. Good luck with it.eaceful:


----------



## Orchidia (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm not crazy enough about anime to cosplay (that's what's it's called when people dress up like anime characters) but it's hard to explain exactly _what_ about it I enjoy so much. I guess the biggest thing is that there really isn't an American version of anime. Most anime are an ongoing story, not like American Dad or Family Guy which don't really evolve past an episode and almost always don't have any loose ends. No matter what Peter does, everything will always turn out fine in the end. I don't think that teaches anyone anything about consequences...but whatever. That's how I differentiate between cartoons and anime. Anyway, I think I like them for their ability to communicate complex ideals and themes, just like someone would like Dr. Who, Walking Dead or Heroes. Only for me, the artwork is an added bonus.


----------



## MandM (Aug 13, 2013)

Orchidia said:


> I'm an English major but I don't pretend to be very good at writing. Of course I'd like to be, but I've got to fit in a lot more practice before then.



I discovered that writing is like the art I did at school. At first it was crude and I didn't care. As I grew older, I began to understand perspective, colour and the rule of thirds. Then as I grew even older I copied and emulated. Then one day I discovered impressionism, I was hooked. Impressionists make my heart flutter. I try to copy the techniques, light, shade and colour palate. Then one day I discovered me. I did what made me happy and I grew more accomplished. I painted for my own pleasure and I didn't care any more. I had come full circle, I broke the rules and what was expected of me. I painted just for me and the pleasure it gave. The struggle was not paining it was coming to understand myself. I'm no expert but I know what pleases me. Being myself. Writing is the same,so many styles... So many genre to choose from, but at the end of the day, just the one self.


Regards


Mick


----------



## bookmasta (Aug 13, 2013)

welcome.


----------



## Sintalion (Aug 13, 2013)

Welcome! I grew up reading Tamora Pierce. I am always thrilled at that mention! Which book is your favorite, if you have one?


----------



## Lewdog (Aug 13, 2013)

Sintalion said:


> Welcome! I grew up reading Tamora Pierce. I am always thrilled at that mention! Which book is your favorite, if you have one?



No one grows up reading Judy Bloom anymore.  

:concern:


----------



## Blade (Aug 13, 2013)

Lewdog said:


> No one grows up reading Judy Bloom anymore.
> 
> :concern:



:numbness:Who? I have not heard that name mentioned in years.:hurt:


----------



## Lewdog (Aug 13, 2013)

Blade said:


> :numbness:Who? I have not heard that name mentioned in years.:hurt:



This Judy Bloom!



The One in the Middle is the Green Kangaroo
The Pain and The Great One
Freckle Juice



Soupy Saturdays with the Pain & the Great One
Cool Zone with the Pain & the Great One
Going, Going, Gone! with the Pain & the Great One
Friend or Fiend? with the Pain & the Great One



Tales of a Fourth Grade Nothing
Otherwise Known as Sheila the Great
Superfudge
Fudge-a-mania
Double Fudge



Iggie's House
Blubber
Starring Sally J. Freedman As Herself
It's Not the End of the World
Are You There God? It's Me, Margaret
Then Again, Maybe I Won't
Deenie
Just As Long As We're Together
Here's to You, Rachel Robinson



Tiger Eyes
Forever
Letters to Judy: What Your Kids Wish They Could Tell You
Places I Never Meant to Be



Wifey
Smart Women
Summer Sisters


If you never read a Judy Bloom book growing up, then you missed a right of passage, and should make it up immediately!


----------



## Blade (Aug 13, 2013)

Lewdog said:


> If you never read a Judy Bloom book growing up, then you missed a right of passage, and should make it up immediately!



:sleeping:I have never read a word, it was after my time.:roll: Why would I drop everything to a) read a forgotten author or b) attain a right of passage to what? (Did you mean *rite* of passage?) Go away, stop bothering me.:shame: (I missed Nancy Drew as well. \\/)


----------



## Lewdog (Aug 13, 2013)

Blade said:


> :sleeping:I have never read a word, it was after my time.:roll: Why would I drop everything to a) read a forgotten author or b) attain a right of passage to what? (Did you mean *rite* of passage?) Go away, stop bothering me.:shame: (I missed Nancy Drew as well. \\/)




Shame on you, you derailed this poor souls welcome thread!  haha


Sooooooooooo............  Welcome to the board!  Join in on the fun.

:champagne:


----------



## Orchidia (Aug 13, 2013)

Sintalion: I think The Protector of the Small series was my favorite but I liked The Song of the Lioness series too. You?

I know _of_ Judy Bloom but I never really liked her. I read The Magic Tree House books though...


----------



## Matthew Frassetti (Aug 13, 2013)

Orchidia said:


> Sintalion: I think The Protector of the Small series was my favorite but I liked The Song of the Lioness series too. You?
> 
> I know _of_ Judy Bloom but I never really liked her. I read The Magic Tree House books though...



I loved Magic Tree House when I was a kid xD


----------



## QuantumCat (Aug 19, 2013)

Orchidia said:


> I've seen way too many anime to make a list
> I have no life.



Have you seen Neon Genesis Evangelion? Oh my god Shinji Ikari, that lil guy cracks me up. Also Rei Rei is the coolest fricker ever.

Also Nichijou is probably the best animu ever produced. It's just so goofy and out there, like a somewhat laxed FLCL, but with more episodes.



Orchidia said:


> I have no life.


welcome to the Internet.


----------



## InkwellMachine (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh neat, someone else my age. Welcome.

You'll probably find--like I did--that this forum is a mite different from other writing forums. Real solid community here, and rule enforcement just strict enough to keep things civil and smooth. Above all, there's always someone willing to respond. That's probably the best thing about the forum, if you ask me.


----------



## Orchidia (Aug 19, 2013)

> Have you seen Neon Genesis Evangelion? Oh my god Shinji Ikari, that lil guy cracks me up. Also Rei Rei is the coolest fricker ever.
> 
> Also Nichijou is probably the best animu ever produced. It's just so goofy and out there, like a somewhat laxed FLCL, but with more episodes.



Neon Genesis is on my list of anime to watch, so not yet, but I've never heard of Nichijou. I'll have to check it out. Thanks for the suggestions. =]



> You'll probably find--like I did--that this forum is a mite different from other writing forums. Real solid community here, and rule enforcement just strict enough to keep things civil and smooth. Above all, there's always someone willing to respond. That's probably the best thing about the forum, if you ask me.



So far, that's been my experience and I'm enjoying it. Thank you for the warm welcome.


----------

